# Look at this ascension of this dude



## IsaacJoshua (Feb 2, 2021)

This dude was an training courses online vendor in french community, he made youtube videos
After making millions selling his shit, now he's quit. And he's completely changed physically. What do you think about his transformation? What surgery would he have done?


----------



## Merćer (Feb 2, 2021)

Reincarnation


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 2, 2021)

I think he just grew up a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 2, 2021)

His caved in mouth and paranasal area filled out, looks like a LeFort 1 he probably got to fix underbite.


----------



## IsaacJoshua (Feb 2, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Je pense qu'il a juste grandi un peu.


1 year separates these pics


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 2, 2021)

IsaacJoshua said:


> 1 year separates these pics


I see. Maybe he did some hard drugs or something. Stimulants.


----------



## StressShady (Feb 3, 2021)

IsaacJoshua said:


> This dude was an training courses online vendor in french community, he made youtube videos
> After making millions selling his shit, now he's quit. And he's completely changed physically. What do you think about his transformation? What surgery would he have done?


Nigga found out that Looks>Money


----------



## IsaacJoshua (Feb 3, 2021)

StressShady said:


> Nigga a découvert que Looks> Money


always


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 3, 2021)

IsaacJoshua said:


> This dude was an training courses online vendor in french community, he made youtube videos
> After making millions selling his shit, now he's quit. And he's completely changed physically. What do you think about his transformation? What surgery would he have done?


looks finnish


----------



## IsaacJoshua (Feb 3, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> looks finnish


he is of Swiss origin


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 3, 2021)

IsaacJoshua said:


> he is of Swiss origin


damn


----------



## PYT (Feb 4, 2021)

What's his yt? Insane


----------



## IsaacJoshua (Feb 5, 2021)

PYT said:


> What's his yt? Insane


his name was leo guillot now it's leo olsen


----------

